# Timing Marks - 1990 Z24i



## Der Bugmeister (Feb 7, 2007)

I need to set the timing on my '90 Kingcab with the Z24i engine, but can't find any reference as to what the marks on the pulley are.

I can see the needle indicator over the pulley, and 5 lines on the pulley itself, but I don't know which of the lines is 0 and what the degree increments of the lines are (I assume 5 degrees).

I know the timing needs to be set at 10 degrees BTDC, so my problem is figuring out how to interpret what I'm seeing...

Thanks


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Getcha a Chilton's book and go from there. It's all in the book.


----------



## Der Bugmeister (Feb 7, 2007)

I was actually hoping for a more enlightening answer than to go out and buy another book, particularly when it's pretty much a single line answer. None of the books I DO have show the 1990 setup...just the 1989 and earlier even though they profess to cover my model, and the V6, neither of which told me what the marks were.

Pretty disappointing. 

Fortunately for me I had a chance to get to the dealership (an hour away) today and got the answer there.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

last year for the Z24 was 89....


----------



## Der Bugmeister (Feb 7, 2007)

SPEEDO said:


> last year for the Z24 was 89....


I could have sworn I saw that designation on my engine, but of course I had to look and discover that I hadn't. Heh...maybe the number was stuck in my head from working on the old '89.

What's the proper designation for this engine then? The markings are 2400 12valve MPI.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you should have the KA24E


----------

